# Welcome to RoofingTalk.com!



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to Roofing Talk, a new community dedicated to professional roofing contractors. I am excited for us to grow this forum into an important resource for the industry. 

This site is free of charge and easy to use. You can register by clicking here: http://www.roofingtalk.com/register.php 

Roofing Talk is a sister site of www.ContractorTalk.com which is for all contractors for all trades. Our goal with Roofing Talk is not to take away from that site but to add a new outlet for people to discuss some of the more sensitive and technical aspects of the roofing industry.

We are open to any suggestions that you have. If you can think of a better way for us to organize this site or things we need to change let us know. We really want to stand out as a unique resource.

Thanks for stopping by, and please tell your friends.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I just wanted to Register and say Hi.

Ed


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2008)

Great to have you here Ed... glad you joined.


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

testing 123


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Jim.

We are still getting set up here. I'll send out a note once we go live.

Thanks for joining!


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2008)

OK, the logo is done (well, almost) and we are getting ready to launch. Any last minute suggestions? Let's hear them!

Thanks


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I like the Logo.

Other ideas will pop up as far as suggestions after I visit this place more often, when it becomes a daily regular e-mail notice and gets even a little busier.

Ed


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Ed, I like the logo too.

I just sent out the email on ContractorTalk.com so this place is officially open. Welcome everyone.


----------



## talos4 (Oct 28, 2008)

Got the E-mail and registered. 

Great Idea guys!!!


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2008)

Great to have you here... thanks for joining. Please help spread the word!


----------



## Onarooftop (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey,

Excellent. Hi everybody. A new roofing forum. THat is awesome. 

Onarooftop


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## tumpline (Oct 29, 2008)

Just registered, Greetings to all fellow roofers from Toronto Ontario.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## robert (Oct 29, 2008)

i got the email to,i joined contractor talk a long time ago but did not use the site


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2008)

robert said:


> i got the email to,i joined contractor talk a long time ago but did not use the site


Well, hopefully you will find this site more useful. Welcome.


----------



## Roofsafe (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the e-mail Nathan, I'm still looking things over and trying to figure things out, like how do you start a new thread and how many posts do you have to have before being able to post pics? Thanks


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2008)

You should be able to post a picture now. If not I must have something screwed up.


----------



## Johnk (Oct 30, 2008)

Here to share and learn,great looking site.Looks like all the regulars are making their way over.Nice to be here


----------



## roofpro350 (Oct 29, 2008)

This site should be very helpful, I finally got registered Nathan, thanks for the e-mail


----------



## apkole (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, another great forum for a roofing party. Thanks, Nathan!

Andy


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

I also was able to register,possibly had a misspelling in the link you sent,either way Thanks


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2008)

It thought I triple checked all the links but if I missed one I'm sorry about that. Either way I'm glad you made your way to the site. Welcome.


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the site Nathan and the invite.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2008)

Great to have you here... thanks for comin over!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> Thanks for the site Nathan and the invite.


What took you so long.

We already divided up the Trick Or Treat Candy.

Welcome here too.

Ed


----------



## Johnk (Oct 30, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> Thanks for the site Nathan and the invite.


This site forbids Youtube,lol.Hows it going?Welcome.


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> What took you so long.
> 
> We already divided up the Trick Or Treat Candy.
> 
> ...


LOL! 

What's up Ed.

I'm in limbo right now...just moved to new place, waiting for net to be installed...till then, I have to access net at local library.

But I should have it set up at home by end of week.


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Johnk said:


> This site forbids Youtube,lol.Hows it going?Welcome.


Hey! 

Nobody mentioned that in the disclaimer(s)!

No YouTube? 

I'm out of here!

Oh wait...well looky here! 

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]



What's up John! 

LOL!


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

About time bro-lol


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

The Roofing God said:


> About time bro-lol




What's up TRG!


----------



## james mccarthy (Feb 7, 2009)

is any roofers here from fl?


----------



## james mccarthy (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello from Fl
we* have roofing company in west palm beach *TC roofing ( division of eco commertial roofing) 
* We are qualified to Install : John Manville, Carlisle, Firestone. JP Stevens, Fibertite, Sika Sarnafill.*

* we are experienced in all different types of Singlyply such as: TPO,PVC,ELVALOY EPDM- membranes.*
*just wonder if any one here from fl too? *


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

Welcome !


----------

